# moving a circuit breaker box



## 71Whaler (May 28, 2009)

I have an older house and wish to move the ciruit breaker box while performing a kitchen remodel. Currently the box in a utility room off of the kitchen and is a 100A box. We are planning on knocking out the shared wall between the kitchen and this area to make the kitchen larger. We would like to move the refrigerator to where the box is currently. The new box would be aproximately 6' from the old location. While I am at it, I am going to upgrade to a 200A box. The main wire running to the house is 200A. Here is my plan.

1) Get a permit
2) Open the wall and install the new box. 
3) Run wiring for each ciruit (in conduit) to a junction box 
4) Connect wires for each circuit at old box using junction box
5)Run new service cable from meter to the new box using conduit
6) inspection

My questions, 1) do I need to install a disconnect at where the service cable enters the house? Currently the cable enters and goes directly into the old box. I would like to run the new service cable up the wall and across the ceiling (utility room is one floor so would run thru attic space) then down to new box location. 2) Does the junction box that I use to connect the circuits at the old box need to be accessable or can this be inside the wall between the joists or in the ceiling?

I know this a big job but I want to make sure that I do it correctly and up to code. Any thoughts? I can post some pictures later. 

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

This is a bigger job then you think. You may not be able to just run to the meter and tie in the new wires, you may have to replace your whole service from where the POCO connects all the way to the panel.

Most places want the panel to be as close to the point where the service conductors enter the building. If you go into the building and run the wires for a bit they may require a disconnect at the meter.

Unless you have lots of experience with electrical i highly recommend you get an electrician to do this, at least the service change. You probably could do all the switch over but a service is alot of work.

If you do go ahead with this by yourself I would ask the inspector to come out and go over what your planning to make sure he is fine with it.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, the junction box must remain accessible. It cannot be buried behind the drywall.

From your description you would require a disconnect.

Typically grounding and bonding are also upgraded when a service is changed.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located ?
You need to have the power shut off while you do this
And you usually need a new meter for 200a service
So Service feed goes to meter
New wire goes from meter to new panel
Then you need to run the wires to the new panel
External disconnect depends upon location, we don't have them here
Any junction box must be accessible
This is usually Min 4 hour job just to get basic power back on
And here Inspector required an electrician for the service connection

Electrician had the new panel setup w/new meter base
It was back fed from the old panel while a few circuits were moved to the new panel
We had a new feed run & the electrician had that connected & ready to go
So for us it was less then a 2 hour swap over


----------



## 71Whaler (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I am located in Norfolk, VA. I guess my first step should be to go down to City Hall and speak with the code office. I did have an estimate done by electrican and he said it could be done. He had mentioned the disconnect and that is why I added it. The meter looks like it is new and is already a 200a meter so I am guessing that it should not have to be upgraded. I will ask at the code office whether I need the power company to shut down the power. I thought that I could disconnect power at the meter by pulling the meter out. I also should mention that my father will be assisting me and he has 30 plus years of electrical experiance. He seems confident that we should have no problems doing this ourselves. My goal is to do it correctly (according to code) the first time so that we have no issues at inspection. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Most electricians will warn you against pulling a hot meter due to possible arc flash


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

You will have to get the POCO to turn off the power, most places the meter belongs to the POCO and if you start playing with it they can get real bit^&y.

Even if you did pull the meter the POCO side would be hot and unfused, if you shorted that out you could get seriously hurt or do lots of damage to equipment.

Is your service underground. i beleive around here the POCO runs 200A to the meter when underground and either #3 or 2/0 to your panel depending if you have 100A or 200A service.

Most times you have to call the POCO and they will come out disconnect your house, you do the work the inspector inspects and only after the inspector is happy will the POCO turn power back on.


----------



## 71Whaler (May 28, 2009)

OK, let me check with the city and power company. When the electrician was giving me the estimate, I asked whether the power company had to turn off the power and he said no. He also stated that the entire job would be finsihed in one day.


----------

